# Rear speaker removal on 2001 Sentra SE with metal speaker grilles



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

I just ordered aftermarket speakers from Crutchfield to replace the blown rear speakers in my wife's 2001 Sentra SE. From what I read, the entire rear deck needs to be removed. Is that correct? I was hoping the metal speaker grilles were somehow removable and the only examples I can find online are the the fabric covered rear speakers where the rear deck must be removed since it's obviously one piece. Do I need to remove the whole rear deck or do the grilles come off?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems to me you should do a search for the factory service manual and then download it. That way you will know how to dissassemble every bit of your vehicle and how to remove the different fasteners used. Good luck.


----------



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone know the answer to the question I asked? I have the FSM but was hoping someone has been through this before since the distinction between models with speaker grilles and without is not clear.


----------

